# Interracial Couples?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

have you seen *Interracial Couples in ur community before?*

Saw any attacks against them?? people giving them LOOKS??
===============================
yers, I saw a lot before..
not a big deal in this country ,, well, still a big deal :um but no one can say no!!!, it's common to c Interracial marriages on TV since decades -->>>in normal ways 

(I only learned the word Interracial few years ago,no one use here!)


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it's not their biz!!! let them!











 didn't imagine something like this in eastern europe!!!


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Uhh. Coloured?? Is this the 50's


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Ive seen almost all interracial pairing possible. White girl or guy and Hispanic guy or girl, White guy and Asian girl. Whites and blacks.

I think most would assume Asian guy and non-Asian girl are rare but I had a friend(Asian guy) who dated a white girl for two plus years. He also dated a mulatto girl too. 

There's also a young black woman at my workplace who has a daughter with a Korean guy. So I think Asian-Black interracial relationship isn't that uncommon.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

What is your question?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

btw, found this interesting...,, this man=half black,, on forbes= 9billion US$!!! and own a private A330!......


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what does colored even mean? why isn't hispanic on the list?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Colored is what whites called blacks back in the day.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

i have a good indian friend who is dating a chinese girl, they look so good together, and i always say to him, his kids would be gorgeous!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I took him to mean "coloured" as in every other race besides the ones listed-that would mean coloured as in middle easterns and hispanics, etc


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=colored


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It's not the color of the skin. I would think culture could play a role.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't pay attention. Seriously when it comes to that stuff I am color blind. Actually I would have remained oblivious to race and skin tone if it weren't for covering racial issues in highschool and all the media. I completely failed to notice 1/2 of my own class was not white until it was pointed out in 9th grade and by my graduation the number of caucasian children in early elementary school for our little farming community in the middle of the midwest had gone below 30%. So it really does just look normal to me. It's everyone else trying not to be racist that made me aware of the differences when I was a teenager.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> btw, found this interesting...,, this man=half black,, on forbes= 9billion US$!!! and own a private A330!......


Holy frijoles! Who woulda thought a mixed race man could achieve anything like that!

This is a complete non-topic unless you live in a third world country. My parents are an interracial couple and I am in an interracial relationship. It bothers me that this is some sort of novelty to you.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

letitrock said:


> I took him to mean "coloured" as in every other race besides the ones listed-that would mean coloured as in middle easterns and hispanics, etc


Same here.

I've never seen a white male with a black female before, interestingly. Apparently a lot of you have. I'm not saying it's rare, I just feel left out of the group lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Does coloured include the Red Martians of Barsoom?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hopeful25 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I've never seen a white male with a black female before, interestingly. Apparently a lot of you have. I'm not saying it's rare, I just feel left out of the group lol.


I remember seeing a white guy with a black woman at the supermarket in Los Angeles. The guy was kind of scary looking with a shaved head and they were buying lots of condoms.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I live in california so its common to see all kinds of races together. Some people of course don't like it but its whatever. I myself am in a interracial relationship (me, hispanic + he,white=<3) i enjoy different cultures. The only people who give us stares or looks are from hispanic men, they glare.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Holy frijoles! Who woulda thought a mixed race man could achieve anything like that!
> 
> This is a complete non-topic unless you live in a third world country. My parents are an interracial couple and I am in an interracial relationship. It bothers me that this is some sort of novelty to you.


Same here.. the younger posters they think it's something stupendous/marvelous, etc. lol :no Maybe they haven't been exposed to it yet, I guess... just look outside :roll

Of course there are types in all regions globally, especiallyin the US, it is a country build on immigration, nothing new, I could check off all of those choices plus more! :blank


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Does coloured include the Red Martians of Barsoom?


I think English isn't first language... give him a break.
If it is, please use better grammar.

My cousin is Asian and is dating a African-American. They seem to be fine.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Where's the all of the above option?


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I wish there were more interracial couples around me - I hardly see them. 
There is only one couple I know of - know _of_, not know personally - that is interracial...Wife's white, husband's from China or Vietnam. Their daughter is adorable.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I think we can all agree that mixed race kids are the cutest.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe if children were cute in any way. I find them rather disgusting and highly annoying no matter what they look like.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I've never seen an interracial couple in my community because my community is extremely homogenous. I could count the number of black people I went to school with on one hand. There were only two asian people- both were exchange students (from japan and vietnam respectively). The first time I actually saw an indian person was when my brother brought his gf home from college for thanksgiving. There were a few more hispanic people though, probably about 10. 

Fun fact: it wasn't until I started seeing dramas aimed at adults that I learned there were even people who had a problem with inter-racial couples. The subject simply never came up where I'm from.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

nkprasad12 said:


> I think English isn't first language... give him a break.
> If it is, please use better grammar.
> 
> My cousin is Asian and is dating a African-American. They seem to be fine.


So mine wasn't a valid question?

OP can use whatver grammar he likes or thinks, I think.

My uncle, a white Lithuanian, has been with his Arabic partner for over 30 years. Love knows no ethnicity or skin color.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Despite not knowing what you intended to describe by using "colored" I voted all of the above. Regardless I know I've seen practically any combination possible. Curious where you live that you haven't?


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> So mine wasn't a valid question?


No I'm just saying that maybe he might not know the politically correct term.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is the OP from South Africa by any chance?


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

I actually live in a predominantly white society, so no, I've actually not seen any interracial couples here.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Is the OP from South Africa by any chance?


Saudi Arabia I think.


----------



## Jamovik (Oct 13, 2011)

Uh, who cares?


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've seen all of those interracial couples before.. not only in my neighborhood, but in my school alone, in fact. Imo as long as people share the same interests or societal views, regardless of their ethnicity.. cause I mean, they may be raised "here".. it doesn't matter who they date.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Holy frijoles! Who woulda thought a mixed race man could achieve anything like that!
> 
> This is a complete non-topic unless you live in a third world country. My parents are an interracial couple and I am in an interracial relationship. It bothers me that this is some sort of novelty to you.


a lot of people imagine that blacks and half-blacks r always living at the bottom of any society!!!! a small search on this forum and u'll find a lot of them!!!

====================================
I found a lot of crazy stories from around the globe,,,, incl Killing!!!! attacks!!!! ,, a lot in the US!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I live an area where diveristy can be seen in all forms. I've seen many different interracial couples.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Seen them all, but voted just for White Asian since that is the most common, imo.


----------

